

Solving ASCII mazes in Python (video) - acangiano
http://thinkcode.tv/catalog/amazing-python

======
almost
I'm not convinced that a brute force solver that doesn't find the optimum path
and which actually requires the recursion limit to be raised to execute on
large mazes without exception (!!) is the best demonstration of Python. This
should be easy in _any_ language, even assembly wouldn't be too hard!

------
acangiano
This was posted before, but we no longer require email registration. Download
away! :)

